# Need Trainer Recommendations



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I need a trainer recommendations for a friend who's dog has a dog on dog aggression. The dog is neutered, well socialized and is not always that way. As a matter of fact he is mostly a great boy who occasionally has dominance/aggression episodes. It's hard to tell what provokes it, sometimes it's another dog trying to chase after his ball, or sniffing his gopher hole or god forbid another dog charges him!!!!

I don't really know any good trainers, as my guys didn't have anything other than puppy classes. If anyone can recommend a good trainer/behaviorist in the San Francisco/Bay Area, it would be greatly appreciated. Oh and she did do basic obedience group classes with him, but the dog (forgot to mention) is a standard poodle and really smart, so when he is on the other end of the leash he is PERFECT.

TIA,


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia, you are really fortunate to have the best dog training facility right there in SF. It is the SF SPCA. Go to this link http://www.sfspca.org/programs-services/dog-training and scroll to the bottom for the phone number. Granted, this page is specifically for people interested in training, but when you call the number, I am sure they will refer you to a trainer or tell you how to find one.

The dog training program here is very intense and one of the final requirements is to take a problem dog from the shelter and train it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Kimberly, you are in a hotbed for good trainers. Ask for someone with aggression experience. Not all trainers are versed in this field.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly and Dave.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Julia --

I've chatted with Gary Maria a time or two about having him work with us on our Snickers - Not that Snickers needs it, but we wanted to make sure we had someone lined up that knew the breed, had experience with all kinds of dog / pup issues and was easy to work with.

He's on the web - 
Email [email protected]
web site http://www.GaryMariaTrainsDogs.com
Seems to concentrate on the East Bay.

I've not personally worked with him - only talked to him - so take this post for what it's worth.

Cheers!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Snickersdad, I will pass it on.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

I took Phoebe to puppy and other classes with Cerena Zutis at K9 essentials (google it). She is very matter of fact, and to the point. She emphasizes positive training and all those good things and I'm sure she could help your friend. She does tons of classes and she does consulting. I'd definitely recommend her.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Phoebe,

I will forward the trainer information, the more she has to choose from the better. 
Another friend of mine just got a yorkie puppy and she is also looking for a trainer, so I will pass on all the info to her too.


----------

